# Any fluffy clouds?



## ptruman (Jan 8, 2003)

Right, I may be blind and missing it, but does big_dirk's video set show any background image moving?

T'missus has just remarked "it's very red and angry looking" (no sniggering at the back there) re: the menus, as we're all used to nice blue moving clouds.

Do the red backgrounds animate?


----------



## big_dirk (Feb 17, 2006)

ptruman said:


> Right, I may be blind and missing it, but does big_dirk's video set show any background image moving?
> 
> T'missus has just remarked "it's very red and angry looking" (no sniggering at the back there) re: the menus, as we're all used to nice blue moving clouds.
> 
> Do the red backgrounds animate?


afraid not mate  It doesn't look "angry" imo though, looks pretty stylish!


----------



## laurence (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm not a fan of the colour scheme either. If anyone does write some hacks, restoring tivo's colour scheme should be near the top of the list!


----------



## M_at (Dec 10, 2000)

Restoring TiVo's colour scheme or restoring Sky's colour scheme?

TiVo's colour scheme is multi coloured yellows, blues, greens and purples.

Sky's was blue, blue and blue.


----------



## big_dirk (Feb 17, 2006)

M_at said:


> Restoring TiVo's colour scheme or restoring Sky's colour scheme?
> 
> TiVo's colour scheme is multi coloured yellows, blues, greens and purples.
> 
> Sky's was blue, blue and blue.


I know this is controversial, but i've grown to really like the red and black (VM) colour scheme. Funny I've never actually clicked until you posted that M_at that blue was Sky = Red/Black = VM!


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

I always thought all Series 1 Tivo's were the same as the USA colour scheme?
Other than the 'recommended by Sky' I never thought Sky had requested any changes or anything.


----------

